# Auguri Fiammetta!



## Foglia (25 Novembre 2017)

Spero di ricordarmi bene la data 

Mi pare che tu li compia oggi, lo stesso giorno della mia mamma.


Auguroni [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION], tanti auguri &#55356;&#57218; ad una grande sagittaria....


----------



## perplesso (25 Novembre 2017)

Auguri 

io però aspetto sempre le mie lasagne


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Spero di ricordarmi bene la data
> 
> Mi pare che tu li compia oggi, lo stesso giorno della mia mamma.
> 
> ...



 [MENTION=7069]Cielo[/MENTION] :inlove:
si e' oggi grazieeeeeeeeee, un abbraccio


----------



## Skorpio (25 Novembre 2017)

*...*

Auguri!!!!!!!


----------



## disincantata (25 Novembre 2017)

Auguri.Tanti tanti tanti.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Auguri!!!!!!!





disincantata ha detto:


> Auguri.Tanti tanti tanti.


:abbraccio:


----------



## ologramma (26 Novembre 2017)

ieri giornata assente e che capita di bello che mi sono perso ?
Sapere che era  il compleanno di Fiamma  ed anche se in ritardo di un giorno spero che lo abbia passato in un modo strepitoso :up:

AUGURIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Nocciola (26 Novembre 2017)

Avevo perso il3d....
Scusa Auguroni!!!


----------



## Lostris (26 Novembre 2017)

Augurissimi!!


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Novembre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> ieri giornata assente e che capita di bello che mi sono perso ?
> Sapere che era  il compleanno di Fiamma  ed anche se in ritardo di un giorno spero che lo abbia passato in un modo strepitoso :up:
> 
> AUGURIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII





Nocciola ha detto:


> Avevo perso il3d....
> Scusa Auguroni!!!





Lostris ha detto:


> Augurissimi!!


grazie :inlove:


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Novembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> grazie :inlove:


 auguri, ho visto solo ora!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> auguri, ho visto solo ora!!!!


gin grazie :wub:


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2017)

Scusa :facepalm:

AUGURI! :cincin:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa :facepalm:
> 
> AUGURI! :cincin:


e di cosa !!! :inlove: grazie


----------



## Buscopann (26 Novembre 2017)

Oh perbacco. Son rientrato in ritardo di un giorno. Altrimenti sembrava l'avessi fatto apposta per il tuo compleanno! 

Auguri Sagittarina. Ti auguro il meglio. Anzi di più :abbraccio: 

Ti ha fatto un bel regalo Orazio? :spesa:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Novembre 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Oh perbacco. Son rientrato in ritardo di un giorno. Altrimenti sembrava l'avessi fatto apposta per il tuo compleanno!
> 
> Auguri Sagittarina. Ti auguro il meglio. Anzi di più :abbraccio:
> 
> ...


ah ah ah bravo 
grazie :inlove:
si, si regalo interessante


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (27 Novembre 2017)

Auguri Fiammetta! A U G U R I per tutto, di tutto: che tu possa essere felice sempre  Ti abbraccio fortissimo!


----------



## Orbis Tertius (27 Novembre 2017)

Auguri Fiammetta! Quanti sono?
60? 70?


----------



## perplesso (27 Novembre 2017)

sono 89 ma non dirlo a giro, deve restare un segreto


----------



## brenin (27 Novembre 2017)

Scusa il ritardo.....

Tantissimi auguri, e - come regalo " virtuale " , un bonsai di sequoia !


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Novembre 2017)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Auguri Fiammetta! A U G U R I per tutto, di tutto: che tu possa essere felice sempre  Ti abbraccio fortissimo!


Amoooooreeee :inlove: ci sentiamo presto
grazie :abbraccio:


Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Auguri Fiammetta! Quanti sono?
> 60? 70?


ti basti sapere che sono vecchia dentro e giovane fuori 


perplesso ha detto:


> sono 89 ma non dirlo a giro, deve restare un segreto


e li porto benissimo :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Novembre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Scusa il ritardo.....
> 
> Tantissimi auguri, e - come regalo " virtuale " , un bonsai di sequoia !


grazieeeee :inlove:
che meraviglia e che bel pensiero!!!


----------



## Orbis Tertius (27 Novembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ti basti sapere che sono vecchia dentro e giovane fuori


Se dici così mi fai innamorare :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Se dici così mi fai innamorare :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Novembre 2017)

Auguri in ritardo. Era anche il compleanno di mia nipote e mi sono dimenticato anche il suo.... merda.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Novembre 2017)

auguri in ritardo. Mi sono dimenticato di farli anche a mia nipote. Zio penoso :unhappy:


----------



## eagle (29 Novembre 2017)

Auguri, fuori tempo massimo... Ma rimani la mia Amazzone preferita.


----------

